# A todos los que usan Protel DXP



## investigacion (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Me gustaria intercambiar conocimientos, librerias, trucos de protel DXP, 
Saludos
Jose


----------



## sonja (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola,

Tu idea me parece muy interesante.
Envío un link con un tutorial de Protel DXP que aunque esté en francés es muy fácil de seguir y está bastante bien hecho. Merece la pena para empezar a conocer el programa.
http://formation.u-psud.fr/courses/...onique/tutorialProtel.pdf?cidReq=IUTCGE1S1ROB


----------



## investigacion (Abr 25, 2007)

Buenos Dias,


La verdad que para empezar no es mi caso, llevo con este programa desde que estaba en MS-DOS, la verdad q ha pasado ya tiempo....ahora es cuando mas prototipos estoy realizando y cada dia aprendo algo nuevo, aunque siempre hay trucos por aprender....

Saludos a todos,
Jose


----------



## joryds (Abr 25, 2007)

Hola, José yo llevo algunos mes de trabajando con protel y hasta ahora realizo lo básico que es hacer el esquema y luego el pcb  pero en cuanto a la simulación se me dificulta cuando tengo varios integrados y transistores, quería saber si tu tienes alguna información sobre simulación y como crear una librería nueva con la simulacion incluida y especialmente con transistores de audio.
Te agradezco de antemano
 Saludos
Javier Jory


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Grandioso, llevo un tiempo usando protel DXP y cuesta mucho encontrar información en español. tengo algunos conocimientos sobre e programa pero son mas mis dudas, espero ayudar en lo que pueda.

¿han probado la version DXP 2004mejora mucho la interface e incluye mas librerias, muy bueno lo recomiendo.

Aqui va mi primera duda: cuando se crea un componente ¿como hago para darle las caracteristicas fisicas para la vista 3D por ejemplo altura y color


----------



## Fernando Torres (May 3, 2007)

hola a todo, quisiera aprender a usar el protel, de  casualidad alguien tendre un tutorial o me pueden decir si hay un libro que me sirva.

gracias


----------



## crifflo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola que tal, me pueden ayudar? no se en que librería puedo encontrar el transistor TIP110.
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Palmas (May 3, 2008)

Saludos amigos, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar por que ya estoy perdiendo la paciencia. Resulta que instalo el protell 2004 con su llave y SIEMPRE me sale que "....dxp ha detectado un error y se cerrara.......enviar informaciónrm o no?...."  Cuando veo que se estan ejecuntando las opciones la levantarel programa, justamente después de un archivo "started help adivisor" me sale el mensaje que les digo. Ya lo instalé, lo volví a borrar a intalar y ya no ´se que hacer. Lo he instalado de la misma manera en la máquina de mi hija y de mi hijo y funciona perfectamente, pero en la mía, donde debo trabajar no. No sé qué puede estar pasando. Les doy un dato que puede ayudar, antes del dxp2004, instalé el protel dxp trial por 30 dias, se acabaron los 30 dias y ya no funciona, lo borre.Pero por ahi me conseguí este y no quiere funcionar. Gracias a todos por su ayuda.
Palmas
Lima-Perú


----------



## ssyn (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www2.altium.com/Forms/libraries/designer/fpga_list.asp

esta direccion es de librerias de protel para quien quiera


----------



## Savix (Abr 15, 2011)

existe un libro de Protel DXP realizado por manuel torres y miguel angel torres de la Universidad de Zaragoza, totalmente en español.

link:

http://www.ra-ma.es/busqueda/listaLibros.php?tipoBus=titulo&palabrasBusqueda=protel

Un saludo,


----------

